# Jan 23 meeting sign up



## Tacpayne

Ok guys this will be the official sign up thread for this meeting. We are going to limit our group size to 20 for this group. Now the agenda, At 9am I will meet whoever is interested at Fishsticks, to pick up supplies and introduce you guys to Scott and Karen. Karen is going to have some food there for us also. At 11 we will head over to Steve's house. We will cover a closed wrap siminar of teh heart pattern, from layout to closing complete. Scott from fishsticks will do a guide wrap demo for us, all the way from prep, wrapping, and epoxy. Scott is the owner of threadmaster epoxies as well. We will go over some of teh basic tools, and tips, covering lathe options also. Since this is our first one, and we really dont know the skill level of anyone we are going to leave teh agenda short and sweet, that leaves plenty of room for other questions and activities. We ask that everyone bring something to share with everyone esle to eat or drink. I will bring a BBQ shoulder myself.Oh and our host Steve likes Yuenling :beer:. We will also have Tommy Farmer's new line of blanks to check out, and A few of the Hatteras Jack label rods to demo. I would also ask you to tell us if you are wanting to be able to hit a field and test cast the rods available? This will be fishing rods, and fishing casting no distance competition. I will have Billy Vivona's book for sale, and do plan on showing everyone how benificial this book is for closed wraps, especially for the new guys. There will also be 2 well respected bass rod builders at teh meeting that can share with us saltwater guys some tips also.Nobody minds you guys having a few cold ones, but dont come looking for a party please. I am planning on doing another one of these at my house in Salisbury shortly after the rod building expo in Febuary for those out of towners interested, mine may be closer to you. This group is for everyone of all skill levels, from the I think I want to try to the old salts, dont feel intimidated come out and have a good time. Just post a Im in and we will post up when we are full.


----------



## Hudak

I am in

Robert


----------



## GreenFord

I'll be there too.


----------



## gilly21

Just to reiterate....We will have some of the greatest resources of hands on information available to us. From Scott who owns a component company and epoxy line up to Tommy who is designing his own line of fishing rods. There will be two lathes set up as work stations, we will have food(Provided everyone brings something), and we will also start a great network of builders and fishermen in our region. Whether you build as your primary income or you are just thinking about starting to, this is something you do not want to miss out on. 

As a side note I got dogs so if you are allergic bring your meds

And one last thing Shoot Chuck or me and email with what you plan to bring. Not looking to have gourmet stuff but plates, chips, drinks, etc. I got plenty of plastic ware so no worries there.


----------



## Hudak

I am really looking forward to this. I met Scott (fishsticks4u.com) today that the fishing expo in Raleigh. He seems to be a really stand up guy from what I can tell so far. I would like to thank Chuck and Steve for pulling this thing together. This is something that this area has needed for a while from what I understand. I for one am looking forward to learning from everyone there. I don't care if you have never built a rod, only built one, or make your living building rods, everyone has something to offer.

Thank guys, I look forward to this, and the many more to come......

Robert


----------



## Ryan Y

Ryan is in.


----------



## saltysurf

Im in hopeing I can get a ride up there!!!!! If not just pencil me in for this one please


----------



## OBXRNX

Me and Dawgfsh are in.


----------



## 0ne2fish

I'm in + 1 (brother).


----------



## gilly21

looks like we have 12 seats left. Spots are filling up quick.


----------



## Tommy

I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## Danny

Ok, I'm in.

Danny


----------



## kingfisherman23

I'm in.

Evan


----------



## Tacpayne

Make sure you post if you are intersted in casting these blanks also, We will also have Mike Thompson, and Steve Gardner there


----------



## cdf1961

I'm in.
charlie


----------



## thebeachcaster

*.*

Hmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Ryan Y

*Whhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttt?*



thebeachcaster said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.......


*
No....................




It couldn't be...........





The one.............



The Man............





One Day Only.....................





Saturday, Saturday, Saturday..............




The Man, The Myth, The Legend...........




You have to pay for the whole seat but youll only need the edge!!!!!!!!!!





Introducing the original legend of Hatty (in his own mnd).............
WaM!

Coming to make an a rod building event near you the best there ever was.*


----------



## 0ne2fish

*casting the blanks*

Yes I would.


----------



## EyeScream

I shall be there.


----------



## Tacpayne

I Almost forgot address's,
Steve's
3613 Highland Creek Dr.
Apex, NC 27539


Fishsticks
7145 North Ridge Drive
Raleigh, NC 27615-7038

1-919-900-8998


----------



## Fishinbuddy

I'll be there.


----------



## mrgreenc21

I'm in hopefully can catch a ride w Robert


----------



## mrgreenc21

I can also bring lots of plates/napkins. I have at least 200 of each leftover from different events.


----------



## Tacpayne

I have also recieved an email of one more Benny Leonard will be attending as well, dont think he is a member here. We are just about full now, if anyone on this this is unable to attend please let us know so we can fill the spot


----------



## OBXRNX

Don and I are interested in casting some demo's especially some metal rods


----------



## OBXRNX

Tommy Lindsey aka Custer wants in if not full yet.


----------



## kingfisherman23

I'd like a chance to cast some of the lighter rods in Tommy and Ryan's lineup. I'm assuming we should plan on bringing our own reels. If mrgreenc21 is bringing plates and napkins I'll bring cups and a couple of 2-liter drinks.

Evan


----------



## Elkhunter

I'd like in....
Tommy Peace


----------



## narfpoit

Been off the Computer for the weekend but if there is a spot left I would like to come. I need to stop by Scott's and pic up some extra stuff anyway so I will at least be there for that.

John


----------



## Tacpayne

Im going to call it full here, If someone cant make it, we will move up whoever wants to attend that posts after this post.


----------



## Billy 40

WOW!!! That is some response!!! Great to see this taking off and many builders looking to take advantage of an excellent opportunity for learning. 

I've hosted 2 NERBs gatherings this year already, and I have one slated for NJ on the same day that you guys are doing the NC Gathering. I will start another thread with some suggestions for those attending so that you know what to expect :beer: and come prepared opcorn:. 

Big thumbs up to Chuck and Steve for putting this together.


----------



## Ryan Y

Rod tossing. It will be a good idea to bring your own reels. It's hard to test rods sometimes without your own gear to get a good feel for those that will be fishing them.


----------



## Hudak

Billy 40 said:


> WOW!!! That is some response!!! Great to see this taking off and many builders looking to take advantage of an excellent opportunity for learning.
> 
> I've hosted 2 NERBs gatherings this year already, and I have one slated for NJ on the same day that you guys are doing the NC Gathering. I will start another thread with some suggestions for those attending so that you know what to expect :beer: and come prepared opcorn:.
> 
> Big thumbs up to Chuck and Steve for putting this together.


Billy, Welcome to P&S. Glad to see you here. Looking forward to meeting you in person at the show. As a matter of fact, Chuck and I were on the phone talking about you and EVA inlays when I read your post here. LOL

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne

Billy 40 said:


> WOW!!! That is some response!!! Great to see this taking off and many builders looking to take advantage of an excellent opportunity for learning.
> 
> I've hosted 2 NERBs gatherings this year already, and I have one slated for NJ on the same day that you guys are doing the NC Gathering. I will start another thread with some suggestions for those attending so that you know what to expect :beer: and come prepared opcorn:.
> 
> Big thumbs up to Chuck and Steve for putting this together.


Welcome aboard the Pier and Surf. For those who dont know this is Billy Vivona the author of the Dec wraps book you keep hearing about. He is the reason I wanted to learn thread art and how to build my own rods.


----------



## Billy 40

theKINGfeeder - you better be wearing a crown when I see you in HP and represent "King" status properly, lol. EVA inlays - I am working on getting these to catch on the way the wraps have caught on, if I can help out answerring questions let me know. I am planning on writing a book on the topic, but right now it's a long way off. 

Chuck, thanks for the intro. For those who don't know me - I'm just another jackass who enjoys breaking chops, having fun wrapping rods, sharing info and promoting the craft to the best of my ability. Anyone who has come to teh ICRBE in teh past, or attends next month will attest that I am a jackass, lol. I am thankful that Chuck and Steve allowed me to be a "part" of this gatheirng, while I will not be attending I will be sharing my experiances and opinions based on NERBs gatherings I've been cooridinting since 2004. 

This is an excellent opportunity, you guys got a couple of big names in the distance casting industry, new blanks & rods to check out, an opportunity to meet 2 of teh good people in teh supply industry in Scott & KAren form Fishsticks - take advantage and have a lot of fun in teh process!


----------



## saltysurf

Yep your going to have to take me off the list I wont be able to make it this time I got tickets to go down and see my granddaughter being born she is my first grand child and I HAVE TO BE THERE but please keep me informed in some way I am leavin thursday for three weeks and wont have access to the internet unless I got to the library there. I will be thinking of yall while Im spoiling my grand daughter
Danny


----------



## Drumboy

I would like to come if possible...


----------



## Fishinbuddy

I'm going to bring some slaw and buns to go with Chuck's bbq shoulder. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Tacpayne

Drumboy said:


> I would like to come if possible...


Salty cant make it.... your in!


----------



## Drumboy

thnx tacpayne looking forward to this.

Thank you very much for doing this


----------



## Hudak

I am glad that worked out for you JT. I have a bunch of stuff going on with other activities right now that I forgot we made plans to ride together. Sorry for not keeping you informed. WWWhhheeewww! I would have felt like an ass if you hadn't been in.

Robert


----------



## Drumboy

No problem Robert.

Just get up with me when you get a chance


----------



## OBXRNX

Tommy Lindsay is out. Another free spot.


----------



## Tacpayne

I have one person on hold now, Im waiting on confirmation that he can make it. Ryan White is supposed to be sending me his demo rods tomorrow


----------



## 0ne2fish

What length of blanks are you going to have to try out? I'll bring some drinks and chips.


----------



## Tacpayne

0ne2fish said:


> What length of blanks are you going to have to try out? I'll bring some drinks and chips.


Im not sure 100% what Ryan is sending other than the HJ 1265 yet, which is 10'6" Tommy's full line up should be there also ranging from 10'-13'.


----------



## Moon

I would like to attend if there is another free spot. Moon form Johnston County. Zero skills- I would like like to learn how to get started - basic info. and would like to look and throw some of the new rods. If there is not an opening no problem.


----------



## Tacpayne

Moon said:


> I would like to attend if there is another free spot. Moon form Johnston County. Zero skills- I would like like to learn how to get started - basic info. and would like to look and throw some of the new rods. If there is not an opening no problem.


Right now there it is full, just keep an eye on the thread, if any spots open I will post here


----------



## Tacpayne

Just and update, I have Batson catalogs for everyone attending thanks batson! I also have several free rodmaker magazines from Tom Kirkman himself, there is tons of info in these magazines. I think I have enough that everyone will get one each, but not sure. If anyone cant make it please let me know as I have several people on a waiting list now.


----------



## spydermn

DANGIT!!!! Got pulled out of town for 3 weeks  gonna miss this 1st one. Hope everyone wants to do a meet and greet again.


----------



## Tacpayne

spydermn said:


> DANGIT!!!! Got pulled out of town for 3 weeks  gonna miss this 1st one. Hope everyone wants to do a meet and greet again.


I will do another one, at my place in Salisbury. After I see how this one shakes down I will put the dates together. When fishing season starts up the gatherins will die off untill next fall/winter. We do hope to have this as a regular thing, and continue to grow a network of rodbuilders


----------



## Tommy

I may have missed it in the thread but could someone post directions or at least an address??

Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## Tacpayne

Tommy said:


> I may have missed it in the thread but could someone post directions or at least an address??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tommy


Steve's
3613 Highland Creek Dr.
Apex, NC 27539


Fishsticks
7145 North Ridge Drive
Raleigh, NC 27615-7038

1-919-900-8998


----------



## gilly21

folks please feel free to give me a shout if you have problems getting here. 

919-609-0584....


----------



## Ryan Y

I never chimed in as to what I would bring/Contribute. Any suggestions, any requests?
Of course my fishing prowess follows me wherever I go. But If I can be of some other service, I do not mind.


----------



## Snapperhead

Chuck it was great meeting you at the Raleigh expo, thanks for introducing me to Robert. Its good to meet the people you have been seeing on p&s for so long and put a face to the usernames. It looks like you have a feeding frenzy with the gathering, im sure from the responce there will be more to come. Im very impressed with the guys coming, theres just too much information that one can get from this group of guys from fishing to rodbuilding. See you there.

Mike Thompson


----------



## gilly21

Ryan Y said:


> I never chimed in as to what I would bring/Contribute. Any suggestions, any requests?
> Of course my fishing prowess follows me wherever I go. But If I can be of some other service, I do not mind.


You got tortillias and challula.


----------



## Ryan Y

*bam!*


gilly21 said:


> you got tortillias and challula.


----------



## narfpoit

What else do we need for this thing?

John


----------



## Hudak

Snapperhead said:


> Chuck it was great meeting you at the Raleigh expo, thanks for introducing me to Robert. Its good to meet the people you have been seeing on p&s for so long and put a face to the usernames. It looks like you have a feeding frenzy with the gathering, im sure from the responce there will be more to come. Im very impressed with the guys coming, theres just too much information that one can get from this group of guys from fishing to rodbuilding. See you there.
> 
> Mike Thompson


It was great meeting you Mike, looking forward to seeing you at the gathering. I have some questions about micro guides I am saving just for you! LOL

Robert


----------



## Drumboy

Hey guys I had planned on going to the gathering but I have some problems I need to take care of that have just come.

Soooo sry for the late notice but now my spot is up for grabs


----------



## Tacpayne

Moon said:


> I would like to attend if there is another free spot. Moon form Johnston County. Zero skills- I would like like to learn how to get started - basic info. and would like to look and throw some of the new rods. If there is not an opening no problem.





spydermn said:


> DANGIT!!!! Got pulled out of town for 3 weeks  gonna miss this 1st one. Hope everyone wants to do a meet and greet again.


Ok guys I do have 2 spots open if you want them post up. I have had one through email drop out, and one on this thread. I have sent out an email to one person also first call them gets them


----------



## Snapperhead

Ok add my brother Chuck to the list if you will and let me know whats needed to bring. Thanks


----------



## GreenFord

I've got a deli tray comming and maybe some Costco lobster dip to up class it....lol


----------



## gilly21

narfpoit said:


> What else do we need for this thing?
> 
> John


How bout a pepperoni and cheese kit like they sell at the foodlion or similar? I got plenty of crackers and should still have a box or two of triscits


----------



## Tommy

I've got hamburger bus and chips.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy

Tacpayne said:


> Steve's
> 3613 Highland Creek Dr.
> Apex, NC 27539
> 
> 
> Fishsticks
> 7145 North Ridge Drive
> Raleigh, NC 27615-7038
> 
> 1-919-900-8998


One more question.

What time??

Tommy


----------



## Tacpayne

Tommy said:


> One more question.
> 
> What time??
> 
> Tommy


Gonna start at 11 at Steves, can meet us at Fishsticks at 9 if you want to check out any rod components


----------



## Tacpayne

Everything is coming together nicely. I have Batson catalogs for everyone, and enough Rodmaker magazines that everyone should get one. I also have some awesome items that Batson sent me that I am going to draw names for. We will be doing a closed wrap from layout to tieing off. prepping wrapping and epoxying a guide. I will cover in detail how I use the book "decorative wraps"and how it can help you.We will look at basic tools, and rod lathes, I will give a sneak peak at some grips in various stages of construction, and showing a few things about VisualWrap software.I do have the hatteras jack demo rods here I have the HJ-1145, HJ-1265-2, and the HJ-1267-2 for everyone to check out.After we wrap up our presentations we will hit the field if the weather permits and check out Tommy's new rods and the Hatteras Jack rods I have.


----------



## Billy 40

Good job guys!!! SOund slike it's gonna be a great time with some kick ass food.


----------



## narfpoit

gilly21 said:


> How bout a pepperoni and cheese kit like they sell at the foodlion or similar? I got plenty of crackers and should still have a box or two of triscits


Can do.


----------



## pinfish

Wow, Chuck the shop is going to be full, Awsome. I have 2 more attending that you don't know about, both are beginners. I also just received 4 finished surf rods and 2 new blanks that everyone can get there hands on. Karen and I are looking forward to it. See everyone in the morning


----------



## gilly21

I just wanted to send the heads up to everyone...I have a house full of dogs. all are friendly but excitable. I will do my best to keep them in my addition and outside but with the inlaws being somewhat lax at times they may poke their heads in. Mainly just wanted everyone to know in case you are allergic. We just got a cat too ....Wife did the white glove treatment on the house but I live in my home and wear my shoes all around so don't feel uncomfortable just don't drag mud...Thats my job! The casting demo might be an issue with all thre rain we just got. I have an inch of standing water in my backyard which means we will probably have extremly wet conditions at the two fields I cast at.

I am anxious for the meet and hope this is just a start to great things to come. Please feel free to give me a shout for directions or assistance.

919-609-0584
gilly


----------



## GreenFord

Gilly just wanted to say before we got there thanks for your (and the families) hospitality for having this group over...


----------



## thebeachcaster

*Well*

If their is a spot open, I'll take it.... Hope I am in

Ward


----------



## gilly21

thebeachcaster said:


> If their is a spot open, I'll take it.... Hope I am in
> 
> Ward


It's gonna cost you....My damn pictures! Dont forget them....


----------



## Billy 40

Guys, have a great day. Looking forward to hearing how your gathering goes. Hopefully someone takes pics.


----------



## 0ne2fish

*meeting was full of info*

Thanks for putting it together to everyone that helped!


----------

